# Re-cert for NREMT?



## BADDLEGG (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry if asked many times ,but this will be my first time to recert for NREMT. I still have 2 years for Texas state cert.

1) It states we need 72 hours (24 refresher and 48 ce). I work for an ambulance service in Texas and I know they offer in house BLS recert and other classes for CE. Do we need to take an actual EMT-B refresher class? How do you recommend finding these classes?

2) What can we use as far as online CE credits? Can we get all 72 hours online? Do they have to be of certain subjects?

3) How far in advance do you need to submit in order to stay State or NREMT before deadline?


Any advice appreciated. I looked on the NREMT website and still need some advice. I was just wondering from people who have done it in the past, what they found to be the best way. I have till March 2013 to recert.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2012)

BADDLEGG said:


> Sorry if asked many times ,but this will be my first time to recert for NREMT. I still have 2 years for Texas state cert.
> 
> 1) It states we need 72 hours (24 refresher and 48 ce). I work for an ambulance service in Texas and I know they offer in house BLS recert and other classes for CE. Do we need to take an actual EMT-B refresher class? How do you recommend finding these classes?
> 
> ...




that should cover it.


----------



## Jon (Mar 5, 2012)

I know the ALS cert has an option to recert by exam. I'm a sick :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, so that's what I did. Then mail the sign off by my boss and MD, as well as CPR and ACLS, and I'm done.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 6, 2012)

BLS and ILS have the recert by exam option as well. 

As a basic they generally take your word for it. There are too many basics out there for them to audit every single on of them. They do audits though and on the off chance that you do get audited and you can't prove you actually put in the time and took the classes you are going to be in trouble. No more certification. Not sure what happens beyond that but it doesn't do anything good for your credibility. 

I'd personally say you should submit it at least a month before your cert expires. I feel like I read somewhere that the NREMT wants recert applications no earlier than 3 months before your certification expires but I may be wrong.


----------



## hibiti87 (Mar 14, 2012)

can anyone recommend a good CE website, preferably free. I require 12 more hours of CEU.


----------

